# Vacation and the Cat



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm going on vacation with my family to Newfoundland for 3 weeks which I do every summer in a little over 2 weeks. The problem every summer is what do we do with the cat. We have done everything in the 4 years we've had her, she has stayed with my friend who gave her to me but she now has a dog which I'm not comfortable leaving her with because Smudge has never been with dogs, she has been with a few other friends, and last year was the worst of all, we boarded her at a kennel. I called every day to make sure she was doing good, which they said she was, meanwhile when we picked her up from the kennel she had fleas, huge matts stuck in her fur, her white feet were yellow, and it took her a month to get back to normal. So kennels are not an option, and I'm having a very hard time finding someone I'm comfortable leaving her with because everyone has dogs now. 

She's a pretty shy cat unless its the family, has been known to hide for up to 8+ hours when furnace people come, and is scared of men and small children. She is fine with the family and is very much a suck up and will wake up from sleeping and follow me if I change rooms. Everyone keeps telling me to just bring her with us, but she's never been in the car for more than vet trips, which she has never gotten sick or used the bathroom in the car and I don't know how she would do for 2 and a half days driving, with a hotel and being on a ferry. The only bad car ride she has had was to the kennel where she was shaking, panting and snotting/drooling.

I'm really at a loss of what to do and with the date getting closer I need to figure it out. I don't know if I should bring her, and if I do how I should go about it, I know not to leave her loose in the car so she would either be crated or harness/seatbelted in. Or what to do with food and water and bathroom usage, we drive for around 12 hours, stop in New Brunswick to sleep and then drive to the boat (10 hours) and take it over night and then drive to the house which only takes 2 or 3 hours. It's really hard to find anyone to watch her in their home and my parents don't really want someone coming in our house. I'd really appreciate some help because I have 17 days to figure all of this out. :fust


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds to me like taking her with you would be too much stress for her. Have you considered hiring a pet sitter to come to your home while you're away? - probably needs to be a female sitter. Can your neighbors or neighbors' kids come look after her a few times a day?


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

In the past I have always had a neighbor come over and feed and check on the cats. I use my next door neighbor or a neighborhood teenager. I pay them a little bit and bring back something from the trip. The vacation I just got back from, I had a friend come over daily and check on the cats, I told her to feel free to hang out for a while and watch tv or whatever and spend some time. My cats would be much too stressed if I tried to take them anywhere or board them.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I would hire a pet sitter. Travelling is stressful for cats and not much fun. She'll be happier at home. Find someone who will come in twice a day to feed her, clean her LB, and play w/ her.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: your parents not wanting strangers in their home--professional pet sitters are licensed and bonded--very safe. More here: National Association of Professional Pet Sitters


----------



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

I have but my parent's dont really want someone coming into our house when we're not there. And we aren't on a friendly basis with any of our neighbors and the ones we are we don't know them very well because they're new and their kids are toddlers. It's hard to find someone to watch her that doesn't have a dog, smaller kids or men and we don't live in the best area to use a advertised pet sitter or something from kijiji. The only person I've found so far that could come can only come once a day which wont work because she eats wet/dry mixed. No matter what we do really, she won't be a happy camper.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

The only downside to the pet sitters/home-visitors is the expense, but the price is usually comparable to boarding. Here (Calgary) most are $25/visit (so it's really more economical to have them come once a day if you can swing it, instead of twice). They all say they play with your pet for 1/2-hour or hour and water your plants, but I don't believe it. They come and feed, scoop the box, and leave. Some of the more tech-savvy services will email you a photo each day, which is great.

I agree with you on boarding. My partner lost two childhood cats to boarders - one "ran away" and was never seen again, the other "fell" while playing and broke a leg, but apparently it happened just before they came to pick her up, which is why no medical treatment was given and the cat had to be put down when they finally got it to the vet.


----------



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

hoofmaiden- I tried to search for a pet sitter using your link and it says none are found. I have also checked the ones on kijiji that say they are licensed and bonded but it really isn't practical, 20$ a day for two visits for 3 weeks, thats almost one way for the whole trip, $420! We wouldn't be able to afford that.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't see the reply...

If you have a person that can only come once a day, that's fine, you can work around it. Of course cats don't like their routine upset, but they can give her a double-serving of the wet food and top-up the dry each day during the visit, and she'll be fine.

The only thing I have to say against using friends and neighbours is some of the people I've used in the past have been a bit negligent. Even if you pay them, sometimes there's an attitude of them doing you a favour, and they might not be so good at cleaning up other messes (hairballs, etc), or they bring their kids with them. Professional pet sitters are better in that regard.

You could ask the neighbours with toddlers, though? Offer a bit of money and they could treat it as a lesson to teach the sproglet responsibility.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, you've listed all the options and written them all off in your posts.

Take her - It's a long trip and she's had car issues before.
Board her - Bad experience
Leave her with friends - your friends all have dogs and there is no one you feel comfortable with
hire someone to watch her - Your parent's don't want strangers in their home.


I think that about covers all your options...... you're going to have to pick one.

For HER safety and comfort ('cause really, that's all I care about :wink) I would suggest biting the bullet and hiring a pet sitter to feed/care for her. Either that or don't go with your parents. Stay home.


----------



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

Mowmow- I know this is why it's difficult because it's being left for me to decide. I can talk to my parents and see if they will go with a pet sitter but I can't see them agreeing for the amount it costs, but maybe I could work out a deal or something because of how long it is. 
I can't stay at home, they wont let me be in the house by myself for more than a weekend. (something about not wanting me to burn the house down )The only plus side of bringing her would be that when we get her there, its quiet because it's our house so it will just be us there. Do you think she would settle in the car? My friend did compare it to moving, like if I move there I wouldn't leave her behind so whats the big deal with bringing her. But I do see the obvious flaws in his suggestion. 
I am trying to put her comfort first but she's one of those cats who don't eat for the first few days of us leaving her in the care of friends and hides without wanting interaction from strangers so I really don't know where she leaves me in giving her comfort without killing my dads wallet. I'm sorry if I sound like I'm unwilling to pick something, she's my furbaby and I want her to be comfortable while were gone, but my parents are the ones paying for the sitter if thats what happens.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Even if she is used to eating twice a day, i think having someone come only once a day would be preferable and an easier adjustment than moving her to a different location. You could have them leave dry out all the time and put the wet food out when they come. I have also skipped more than one vacation in the last few years because of my animals...dogs moreso than cats, but sometimes there isn't anything you can do.

ETA: I just gathered that you're a minor living with your parents? I still think a neighbor is easiest and cheapest. I would do this for a neighbor for free, but even $10 a day maybe for a teenager?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

faint said:


> hoofmaiden- I tried to search for a pet sitter using your link and it says none are found. I have also checked the ones on kijiji that say they are licensed and bonded but it really isn't practical, 20$ a day for two visits for 3 weeks, thats almost one way for the whole trip, $420! We wouldn't be able to afford that.


Well, sorry, but that is a VERY good price. It's just part of having a pet--if you can afford to go on vacation for such a long time (I know no one who can afford to do that LOL!) you can afford to pay for a pet sitter. $10 a visit is a GREAT deal.

You could get an automatic feeder ( Amazon.com: Cat Mate C50 5 Bowl 96 Hour Pet Feeder w/ 2 Ice Packs: Pet Supplies ), which would enable the pet sitter to feed the a.m. meal and put the p.m. meal in the feeder (with ice pack). It then automatically opens at the prescribed time.

Personally I wouldn't do that, esp. for such a long time, as it's a long time for anyone to go w/out significant interaction. But it would save you 1 visit a day.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

hoofmaiden said:


> Well, sorry, but that is a VERY good price. It's just part of having a pet--if you can afford to go on vacation for such a long time (I know no one who can afford to do that LOL!) you can afford to pay for a pet sitter. $10 a visit is a GREAT deal.



Pretty much this. Your parents agreed to have a pet and pets are an expense. It needed to be added in to the cost of the vacation as a responsibility for owning an animal that needs care.


----------



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

jadis- Yes I am a minor living with my parents. I was thinking that if I can only find someone that can come once, perhaps I could try to switch her to just dry until we come back because she eats it all mixed together so the dry food gets kind of nasty by the end of the day without new food. I don't know if she'd willing to change in 2 and a half weeks though because she usually doesn't eat much dry food without the wet mixed in.

hoofmaiden- I don't afford anything its my parents, and we pay it off all year long. Even the kennel we put her in last year was half that. For my parents she's just a cat and my dad was really gung ho on taking her with us and letting her free in the car for the whole trip. -facepalm-


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

In the past I have used a pet sitter and while it isn't the cheapest option she has been brilliant. Last year when Trixie was still having treatment (and at that point responding) she even took her down for her regular vet appointments and gave her medicines. She is happy to keep us informed of how things are going and is just as good with the dog as the cats. 

As a down side, one year we did come back to some fleas but given the fact that she has to go from one house to another we didn't blame her and just dealt with it.

This year I will be luckier - my nephew and his family will be doing most of it but I am still using her for a couple of visits on days when he is busy. I trust her with my house key and there as never been a problem.


----------



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

Mowmow, I realise that but as they are they think of the pets they had when they were kids and don't think she needs such an expensive fix. He'd rather take her with us than spend 400$ on someone. The money portion is really out of my hands as I can't work right now because of a problem with anxiety.

Sounds like you have a good fix Arianwen. For the first few years I had a good fix, my friend who gave me her would take her and text me pictures when I requested and texted me how she was doing. She kept her locked in her room away from the other cats as she has alot of them and all was well. But she has gotten a dog and we aren't really friends anymore. None of my family lives in the province so I'm not as lucky as you in being able to get relatives to watch her.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I'm sorry, but if the place you boarded her at last year was less then $20/day I'm not surprised she had problems when she got back. You get what you pay for.

I'm with Hoofmaiden/MowMow that $20 for two visits a day is a great price (cheapest here is $25/visit, and I'm not sure I'd go with them.)

It's unfortunate, but ultimately this is your parents' decision, not yours.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

In your initial post, you said: 



faint said:


> and I'm having a very hard time finding someone I'm comfortable leaving her with because everyone has dogs now.


Is it possible that one of your friends with a dog would be willing to come by once a day to look after your cat and, in return, you would agree to look after and walk their dog when they go on vacation?


----------



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

Jacq- We didn't think anything about the price, they had awards for one of the best kennels in the city I live in and were recommended. 
Susan- I could try that, I'll have to ask around.

So if everything else fails and my dad gets his way, whats the best way to make the trip as comfortable as possible for her in the car etc? I'll have to figure it all out soon so I can make sure everythings ready and I've searched the board but can't really find anything thats this long or boat and I'd really like to be ready for every possible situation. And I don't know much about travelling with cats for more than vet trips. Would it help to take her on a few short trips of just going around for a little while or just go straight on the trip?
-I know the option for the boat is you can leave them in the car or 'stow' them on the boat kennel for a fee. 
-I know not to let her roam in the car or motel room so she doesn't get out or get in the way, so crate or harness her to the seatbelt.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

FWIW, my daughter's cat travels with her all the time. She has riden from Texas to the New England area and back, riden to the West Coast and will soon be coming back. Harper has flown from each coast to Texas and back (last Christmas she spent 12 hours in her crate due to weather issues in the NW). She does fine. Harper will even get in her crate when my daughter tells her to....

My 2 cats and 3 dogs travel with us in the SUV all the time, as in every weekend. Zoey talks to me most of the time, but Talley just watches the world go by.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

We feed the cat more than 2 hours before leaving - no puking that way. 
Though we had a litterbox in the car, we didn't use it until we got them to the hotel.
Plan on drive-thru meals. Cars get too hot, very quickly. 
Take your own water with you. Some pets are sensitive to water changes.


----------



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried Sentry Calming Collars? They release a pheromone thats suppost to calm cats, this sounds like it could help on the car ride if it comes to that, as she is used to wearing a collar 24/7 anyways. 
Sentry®HC Good Behavior Calming Collar for Cats - Sentry Sale - Featured Products - PetSmart
And do you guys use disposable litter boxes or have a travel litter box or bring the one from home? Smudge has a pretty massive litter box to travel with, but I think theres a small plastic pan in the basement from when she was a kitten.


----------



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

It's not looking good for finding anyone to watch her, and I'm down to 2 weeks from today. Would a big wire crate with a litter box in it be better than a normal carrier? 
Like this?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think if you have to take her, the above setup would be best and safest for her. I would get the setup SOON and leave it open for her to explore and get used to it before the trip.


----------



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

We're going to do that set up. The drive consists of driving all day, sleeping in NB, then driving to the boat and taking it over night, the second day she will be in the car all day with us and we'll leave her in the van under the deck of the boat, which is what most people do with their dogs. Do you think she will use the litter box while we are parked at the terminal or while parked in the boat? We stay parked in the terminal usually from about 5 or 6 pm until we board the boat at around 11pm.


----------



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

An update! I'm saved! One of my mom's friends are going to feed her while we're gone, so we can leave her home! She's going to feed her twice a day and the original friend that could only come once is going to come every few days to clean the litter box because the other is pregnant. I'm so relieved that I don't have to put her through the 3 day trip! Thank you for all your help everyone that gave me advice!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great!! Except the litter box should be cleaned more often than that. I would hate for you to come home to a house full of surprises.


----------



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

She gets her litterbox cleaned every other day, it's a really big box, kind of excessively big. She's never had a problem with it, so I think it will be fine.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

You take what you can get if the price is right, right? 

Make sure you do a cat-proofing before you leave. Breakables, paper, and lots of other things that are ignored the rest of the time look _pretty_ interesting to a bored kitty.

Hopefuly one of the people coming will take photos and email them to you. It always makes me smile to see the pets when I'm away.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm glad you found someone to pet sit! I've found it is the best way to deal with travel unless it's for more than a month. Pets don't have to go somewhere strange and they're subjected to the stress of travel. I try to do things like turn a TV on Animal Planet occasionally and turns lights on during the day. I don't know if it helps or not but I like to think Animal Planet provides a distraction.

I pet sit occasionally. I usually charge $50-75 depending on how many animals and distance for a weekend. I charged $150 for Monday to Friday (last week) visiting 4 times a day (5 minute drive max though) for 4 dogs inside and 5 dogs outside. We had an accident on Friday though. The dogs outside escaped the fenced in yard and I had to spend an hour chasing them down and confining them again. I should have charged extra for that considering the heat index was 110.


----------



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

faint said:


> Everyone keeps telling me to just bring her with us, but she's never been in the car for more than vet trips, which she has never gotten sick or used the bathroom in the car and I don't know how she would do for 2 and a half days driving, with a hotel and being on a ferry. The only bad car ride she has had was to the kennel where she was shaking, panting and snotting/drooling.


Well, I moved across the US with Tutu in the backseat, and she just slept 90% of the time. She was in a harness that was hooked into parts of the car so that she couldn't go under the brake/gas. She had her catbed in the back, and even though we had tons of stuff, there was room for her to walk around in the back, look out the window, etc. If you're worried about her being stressed, I'd let her "loose"-ish in the car, not the crate. If she's a little saint, then maybe the crate will work fine.

In any case, Tutu used a shoebox litter box every night, only at night, and only therefore once a day. Three nights, four 8-hour days in the car, and she handled like a champ. 

However, some cats scream bloody murder in cars so.... your call in the end!


----------



## ladymeowface (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm glad you found somebody!

I can only speak from personal experience with traveling with a cat. My cat travels very well, and just sleeps most of the trip (me and my fiance used to drive 10 hours each way to visit our respective parents for Christmas, and the cat would stay with me at my parents home), we just recently made a big move from one state to another and he was just fine too. We bought an oversized kennel crate for him to travel in, and put food and water in it. Gave him a few toys and a blanket so he would be comfortable. When we'd stop for food, we'd let him out to use his litter box, then put him back in. 

I know cats can be terrible travelers, so leaving them at home where they are comfortable is probably best.


----------

